# How to fix a chunk of missing tire



## Gerbila (Aug 17, 2003)

I discovered my tire has a chunk missing from the outer layer, probably from a piece of glass. It is small and there is no protrusion from the inner tube. But I'm worried that should something get lodged in that nook it will easily penetrate the tire casing. Is there some compound or way I can fill in the hole? TIA


----------



## MisterMo (May 31, 2004)

*Junk it*



Gerbila said:


> I discovered my tire has a chunk missing from the outer layer, probably from a piece of glass. It is small and there is no protrusion from the inner tube. But I'm worried that should something get lodged in that nook it will easily penetrate the tire casing. Is there some compound or way I can fill in the hole? TIA


You don't say how big "small" is  but i've got a tire probably quite similar to yours...hanging on a nail in the shop.

I doubt you'd have much luck getting anything to stay in there.

Granted tires aren't cheap but a lot of the alternatives aren't pretty.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Chunk or cut?*

A lot of people "heal" tire cuts with super glue or Shoe Goo. If you are missing an actual piece of the tread (not just a cut) then the Shoe Goo is probably your choice. Whether it will do any good will require you to run the experiment. It might be wise to boot the tire in that spot as well (a double thickness of Tyvek works well).


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*...*



Gerbila said:


> I discovered my tire has a chunk missing from the outer layer, probably from a piece of glass. It is small and there is no protrusion from the inner tube. But I'm worried that should something get lodged in that nook it will easily penetrate the tire casing. Is there some compound or way I can fill in the hole? TIA


As others have said you can try variuos compounds in there. I doubt anything would hold very long, and from my perspective is the price of a tire really worth risking a blowout or needless flat when perhaps bombing down a hill or something? When it doubt throw it out!


----------



## mt.biker (May 6, 2004)

Well at $30 for a pro race tire I wouldn't waste more then 5min fixing the darn thing.

Hope on froogle and see what you find.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Yeah, why bother trying to fix it? I'll tell you why not to.

I got a flat Monday morning on the way to work. There were two chunks of glass that had cut the tire in two places. Tuesday morning, I took it to the LBS to see if I needed a new tire. The mechanic didn't think so, and I went home, hopped on my bike, and started off to work. Halfway there, I heard the rear tire start to hiss. Luckily I was near the bike shop, because I didn't really want to replace the tube and then have it pop again 200 yards down the rode. I walked to the shop and got a new tire after wasting half a day because I was too cheap to just replace the tire in the first place. It may have been a fluke and the tire could have held up fine, but why bother taking the chance when I can get a tire for not much more than $20?


----------

